# e34 diy door trim moldings and sills



## MattZD (Mar 26, 2016)

SInce my e34 is rust and previous owners did nothing to maintaine it i did coupe of DIY things.
I hate doing it on a mint car, i like OEM parts when you have a nice bimmer but since mine is in bad shape no point wasting money

door side trim

















door sills


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Sills look real cool, where did you get them?


----------



## MattZD (Mar 26, 2016)

i made them myself. they look much better on pics then in person. as i said, car is in awful condition and i was bored...


----------

